# GE side by side refrigerator not cooling



## GE JIM (Sep 30, 2008)

Joedadog...My guess without being there would be the mother board...It"s located on the back of the refrig behind the freezer area..Take off a panel with about 8 screws on it and there it is....It has been a major source of problems..Some times you can look at the back of it and see burned solder connections....The part number you need is WR49X10152.....


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

GE Jim:

Does this fridge have a start relay on the compressor?

Whenever compressors don't start with the evaporator fan, I always suspect the start relay on the compressor.

Is there any reason not to suspect it's the culprit here?

Is it possible to check for a bad start relay if the compressor isn't firing up?


----------

